# Delilah/sibling names



## ellahopesky

Ok, DH has just said he likes the name Delilah for a girl. I like it too, but heres the issue....

We already have daughters named Lily-Ella (nn Lily) and Tallulah (nn Lulah) and a son named Riley. (We also have an angel daughter named Evie.)

Too many "L's"? Too similar? Ultimately i can see it ending up Lily, Lulah, Lilah and Riley!!!


Other names he likes are Florence, Alexa, Imogen, Francesca, Seraphina, Scarlett, Felicity, Aria, Indie, Iris, Shelby, Heidi, India, Mollie, Indiana, Sienna, Darcie, Amelie, Kendall, Maisie, Luna.

x


----------



## Siobhan14

I would have a hard time keeping everyone straight! But it's a beautiful name and "goes well" with sibling names. I also love Mollie and Sienna. Good luck!


----------



## Buffyx

You have so many amazing names on your list. If it were me, I'd be thinking Delilah would get confusing.

Imogen, Aria, Scarlett, Kendall, Iris :flower: Love!


----------



## ellahopesky

thank you! i think its confusing too buffy x


----------



## emyandpotato

I like Delilah and it goes well with the other names, but Lily, Lulah and Lilah are all very similar names. That said, it could be really cute and they might love their matching names.


----------



## cupcakekate

Such a pretty name but I do think the 'l' sounds are abit much altogether! I love Maisie it's one of my favourite names if we were to have another girl. x


----------



## Rscha

I think Delilah sounds fun with the other sibling names. And it's one of my favorites! 

Although if you're not sure, you have a lot of pretty names on your list. My favs: Florence, Imogen, Scarlett, Indie, Iris, Indiana, Sienna, Luna


----------



## LittleLala

I like it, when you call them all it sounds like it could be a bit of a mouthful, but they are all very pretty names. 
I also like Indie, Maisie and Luna (however Luna may be too similar to Lulah) :flower:


----------



## ellahopesky

Still considering Delilah... Any more opinions? :) :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love the name Delilah - it's so pretty! However I do think: Lilah, Lulah, & Lily are too similar (which eliminates Luna from the list too).

You have a beautiful list tho - great taste in names!!

My favorites: Alexa, Francesca, Seraphina, Scarlett, Felicity, Aria, Mollie, Sienna


----------



## ellahopesky

Thankyou! We've literally just stumbled across a name that we love so we don't need to worry now :) Little one is going to be called Ottilie :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

ellahopesky said:


> Thankyou! We've literally just stumbled across a name that we love so we don't need to worry now :) Little one is going to be called Ottilie :)

Glad you found a name you both love! I've never heard it before! How is it pronounced??


----------



## ellahopesky

OTT-ILL-EEE :) x


----------

